# R.I.P. Gilon



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

* 8-4-11 / 4/17/14*


Here's some pictures from when he was a baby up until age 3, he had a very good life.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news to hear


----------



## Amradel (Apr 13, 2014)

Aww, R.I.P Gilon.


----------



## Allora (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss, and also for his little buddy. I'm sure he had a wonderful and full life.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

He was a very handsome little man. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

